# Let's see them singlebars/camelbacks!



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

Whether it be Colson,Shelby,CWC ,Schwinn or ???? Let's see them!

1937 Colson Singlebar with optional 28" high-pressure wheelset


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

Just spotted this CWC on FB. Guessing about a '36?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2017)

1934 Eagle  Shelby built Camel back


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's a '40 Iver Johnson I used to own - kinda' miss it.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 4, 2017)

1940 Schwinn built Henderson, outfitted for Western Union messenger service, with a Torrington Dallas bar designed to secure a parcel from sliding side to side when held in place with straps in the dips.
The fenders are five sided, Colonial Deluxe made by Wald mfg.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 4, 2017)

*
Am taking the liberty of posting Ron's (Oldnut) 1919 Model 519
Juvi (26'' wheel) H-D.  She used to be my girl.

The lugged-frame is built using 7/8'' tubing.

All original paint ... never had pinstripes.  I included a very o-kay
pair of correct juvi pedals ... then Ron tells me he scored a waaay-
better pair of the same pedals -- and returned the pedals I included
in our trade. 

I've never met anyone who is blessed with Holy Ghost Power in
obtaining the unobtainable the way Ron is.

All parts of this little jewel are factory original.

..... patric
*

@Oldnut
*


 

 

 




 



 




 
*


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

Post up some catalog pics if you got'em...
1936 Colson


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 4, 2017)

1940-41 Iver Johnson


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

@New Mexico Brant 
You mentioned having a camelback(Singlebar) Huffman? Let's see it!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/uncommon-serial-number-on-prewar-dayton-frame.117693/#post-782463


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

@Freqman1 
Let's see your '34 Huffman La France!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

Early Huffman Camelback

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-lafrance-camelback-roadster.63527/#post-383554


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Early Huffman Camelback
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-lafrance-camelback-roadster.63527/#post-383554
> View attachment 686968



Here is what it looks like now. 1934 Huffman LaFrance. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is what it looks like now. 1934 Huffman LaFrance. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 687007





fordmike65 said:


> Early Huffman Camelback
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-lafrance-camelback-roadster.63527/#post-383554
> View attachment 686968



That's the same bike???


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> That's the same bike???



Yep a good OA bath and some careful cleaning. I was really surprised myself. My dad, who was a paint and body man for 50 years, swore there was no original paint left on the bike.  Four hours later the colors started coming out and he was blown away. People tend to use the word "rare" a lot when they really mean "desirable". Some of the bikes shown here are truly rare while not being as desirable to most collectors. V/r Shawn


----------



## COB (Oct 4, 2017)

Hawthorne


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 4, 2017)

Mid 30’s Jr Hawthorne 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Whether it be Colson,Shelby,CWC ,Schwinn or ???? Let's see them!
> 
> 1937 Colson Singlebar with optional 28" high-pressure wheelset
> 
> View attachment 686873




Where have you been hiding this one?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 5, 2017)

Dp harris


----------



## Frosty (Oct 5, 2017)

Just starting to play with this one... 19?? Iver Johnson 24 inch... serial is 4-3275 under crank... Any help on the year would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 5, 2017)

Here's another one I probably shoulda' kept, since it's now been "restored" - circa '29 Iver Jonson Drop Bar Roadster.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2017)

1936 Packard long wheelbase single bar by Colson


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> Here's another one I probably shoulda' kept, since it's now been "restored" - circa '29 Iver Jonson Drop Bar Roadster.
> View attachment 687357
> View attachment 687358



Restored??? WTH???:eek:


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2017)

catfish said:


>




now that's a _true_ single-bar there!


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 5, 2017)

Wrong post, my mistake!

View attachment 687389


----------



## stezell (Oct 5, 2017)

Dang Mr Catfish I was going to post my single bar, but I can't really follow your's now.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 5, 2017)

1937 Viking Streamline  (Westfield)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 687371



So who made that bike Ed?
Kindly, Brant


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2017)

MantonSmith said:


> Original Harley Davidson frameView attachment 687389



Don't believe this is a balloon tire bicycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> So who made that bike Ed?
> Kindly, Brant




PM sent.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Just spotted this CWC on FB. Guessing about a '36?
> 
> View attachment 686874
> View attachment 686875




I would be interested in acquiring just that type of frame.


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Don't believe this is a balloon tire bicycle. V/r Shawn



Gee, I thought it was OK because there are other non balloons posted.


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 6, 2017)

Iver Johnson


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @New Mexico Brant
> You mentioned having a camelback(Singlebar) Huffman? Let's see it!
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/uncommon-serial-number-on-prewar-dayton-frame.117693/#post-782463



The 1940 Huffman Camelback, unfortunately I do not have much to show at this moment.  New Mexico is called the "The Land of Enchantment" but the locals refer to it as the "Land of Manaña."  I have been too distracted by other projects and bikes to chase!  I believe Aaron, aka Huffrodz, or on here known as: @ratrodz has the frame and fork primed.  My plan is to build this out as a Western Flyer "Dallas Model" messenger bike.  This bike was originally a cheap offering by Western Auto but three of parts proved to be tricky to find and pricy in the world today:  the Persons track saddle, Dallas bars, and the correct Persons pedals.  Anyway, these bits have been procured and eagerly await the build.  So here is what I can show:


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 6, 2017)

Does this count?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2017)

MantonSmith said:


> Gee, I thought it was OK because there are other non balloons posted.



Maybe its just me but when I'm in the "Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965" section of the forum that's kinda what I expect to see. V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 6, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 687366




Ughhhh...


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 6, 2017)

Yeah @fordmike65 WTF?  The first bike you posted doesn't even have balloon tires.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 6, 2017)

I'd post these two but I don't want to get scolded.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah @fordmike65 WTF?  The first bike you posted doesn't even have balloon tires.



Well, the focus was going to be prewar single bar ballooners. But like you said I screwed that up with my first post, even though that Colson is basically a ballooner frame fitted for 28" tires. I'd say let's stick to "Balloon Tire era"  singlebars/camelback frames & not so much diamond. More importantly, let's not get all serious on a topic that supposed to be fun and encourage Cabers to share their bikes. Lets show that a bike doesn't have to have a tank or be a deluxe model to be cool. Budget models are neat too!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 687929



OK, now that's pushing it


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe its just me but when I'm in the "Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965" section of the forum that's kinda what I expect to see. V/r Shawn




Maybe you should lower your expectations for a hobby forum.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Maybe you should lower your expectations for a hobby forum.



Or maybe we should kick it up a notch to make the forum better?


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2017)

Firestone Flying Ace, Colson camelback


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

mrg said:


> Firestone Flying Ace, Colson camelback View attachment 688739View attachment 688740View attachment 688741View attachment 688742



What year is that Mark? About a '41?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## stezell (Oct 8, 2017)

Here's my 35 Shelby Flying Cloud.


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> What year is that Mark? About a '41?



probably 41, same guard as 1 yr only bullnose, I'll ck the # next time I have it out.


----------



## REC (Oct 9, 2017)

Here's my contribution - '46 Schwinn bought Nov. 2011, rebuild work done in March and April of 2012. This is a true ballooner - not a middleweight. S/N # J12303 is under the crank housing. I bought fenders for it, but when I got the frame back from the paint shop, I found something I didn't see prior - the lower front attacking point was missing from the kickstand housing. I may eventually TIG weld it , spot it, and install said fenders... I kinda like 'em naked though.
Before:




After:



REC


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

REC said:


> Here's my contribution - '46 Schwinn bought Nov. 2011, rebuild work done in March and April of 2012. This is a true ballooner - not a middleweight. S/N # J12303 is under the crank housing. I bought fenders for it, but when I dot the frame back from the paint shop, I found something I didn't see prior - the lower front attacking point was missing from the kickstand housing. I may eventually TIG weld it , spot it, and install said fenders... I kinda like 'em naked though.
> Before:
> View attachment 689473
> After:
> ...



Nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2017)

A single bar you don't see everyday.


----------



## Rusty Relics (Oct 11, 2017)

Here are some shots of my 1933 Colson Flyer I bought from a Hollywood prop house 10-15 years back.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mines not finished yet but getting close


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Rusty Relics said:


> Here are some shots of my 1933 Colson Flyer I bought from a Hollywood prop house 10-15 years back. View attachment 690905 View attachment 690906 View attachment 690907 View attachment 690908




Looks like a motorbike style frame to me?


----------



## stezell (Oct 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a motorbike style frame to me?



I thought so too Shawn.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 10, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 686877 1940 Schwinn built Henderson, outfitted for Western Union messenger service, with a Torrington Dallas bar designed to secure a parcel from sliding side to side when held in place with straps in the dips.
> The fenders are five sided, Colonial Deluxe made by Wald mfg.



Those Dallas bars are cool ! I love mine


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 10, 2018)

Me too! This bike was picked at an action by my brother in Nebraska. Only camelback I’ve seen for sale.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 11, 2018)

Two recent acquisitions, both Columbias.  Red and white is '30, rusty is '26.  Haven't had time to get at them yet as they are in Michigan and I am in Florida.  Winter escape.

Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Any more singlebars out there??


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 24, 2018)

Two 1922 Miami badged Westfield built.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Any more singlebars out there??



I added this 1935 Flying Cloud Camelback by Shelby


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## John Gailey (Jun 21, 2018)

It had me at "Cadillac"
I believe it is a Shelby


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 22, 2018)

Here it is again.  Just made it road worthy.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 2, 2018)

I picked this beauty up yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2018)

I switched a couple things and rode it over 48 miles yesterday.
1934 Flying Cloud by Shelby


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 3, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I switched a couple things and rode it over 48 miles yesterday.
> 1934 Flying Cloud by Shelby
> View attachment 833073 View attachment 833074




How'd you get those big tires under the fenders?  26" wheels?


Thanks


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> How'd you get those big tires under the fenders?  26" wheels?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes.
I'm pretty sure those 26" wheels are original to the bike.
These Fat Franks are great tires to ride.
This saddle is also great to ride and has a longer seat post that fit here; bonus.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 3, 2018)

What size tires please?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> What size tires please?



The only size I believe they come in, 26x2.35
https://www.bikeinn.com/bike/schwal...MhTCXkYC1ylP7O2Ul5caAq7wEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## mickeyc (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 6, 2018)

Not sure of the year. Shelby western flyer..


----------



## Casper (Aug 6, 2018)

Here is my bad boy! It stands 24” at seat Hight !!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 11, 2018)

73  Collegiate camel back, I brought home a couple weeks ago , working it's way through mock up stage ,sporting apes & custom Gorilla tape upholstered banana seat


----------



## mike (Aug 27, 2018)

1939 Schwinn B-47View attachment 859

39



1[


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 10, 2018)

A couple new doodads.  This is how it rides today.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 18, 2018)

Here's one, and Mike here's the tank.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 21, 2018)

Boy that's some stack of handlebars.
Was that bike parted?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2019)

Came across this pic of what I believe is a Snyder built Hawthorne badged singlebar. Pretty cool


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 13, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Boy that's some stack of handlebars.
> Was that bike parted?




Nope it's going back together!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 13, 2019)

How about this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stezell (Apr 24, 2020)

Bump this up, I like the camelback frames. Let's see more!


----------



## Handyman (Apr 25, 2020)

Here is a pic of my Iver Johnson Single Bar Streamline..................just a nice original bike.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## oldebike55 (Jun 11, 2020)

'dueling camelbacks '

I seem to attract certain bikes, here's my 2 oldest ones, a teens LaMarne, and a 20's westfield miami with mccauley tank. works in progress. found the LaMarne on here, and the westfield, a nice guy from Pa.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 12, 2020)

Here is one that is considerably newer than most that have been posted. It is a 1957 Monark Silver King with 2 speed Bendix and fork mounted front caliper brake.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 24, 2020)

just got this one home,prewar iver


----------



## stezell (Aug 11, 2020)

Here's one I'm almost finished with a 1946 Peerless badged tall frame Snyder. 
Sean


----------



## Rat Pilot (Aug 26, 2020)

My ‘58 Columbia Speedliner and my Columbia-built Rollfast Newsboy Special.


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 26, 2020)

My only singlebar (but it’s a favorite)...


----------



## Rat Pilot (Aug 26, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> My only singlebar (but it’s a favorite)...
> 
> View attachment 1255823
> 
> View attachment 1255824





Wow! That’s awesome! Is that a Snyder built frame? The rear of it looks like just my ‘37 Rollfast Fastback.


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 26, 2020)

Rat Pilot said:


> Wow! That’s awesome! Is that a Snyder built frame? The rear of it looks like just my ‘37 Rollfast Fastback.




It’s a ‘35 Westfield-built Streamline.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2020)

It’s a single bar camelback but looks like it would have a bottom bar


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2020)

This one always looked weird being a single bar


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## John (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 3, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe its just me but when I'm in the "Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965" section of the forum that's kinda what I expect to see. V/r Shawn



maybe u need a cabe cop badge u can blow your whistle when stuff doesnt meet your approval


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 3, 2020)

John said:


> View attachment 1255993
> 
> View attachment 1255994



less is more ......


----------



## JLF (Sep 4, 2020)

My barn find early 40’s Colson.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 19, 2020)

My current project a 30 something 20" Rollfast .


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 19, 2020)

JimRoy said:


> Here’s that rusty frame now. Thanks George.
> View attachment 1322522



Jim glad you bought that bike, came a long way but you did an amazing job! Happy holidays jim.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 19, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Jim glad you bought that bike, came a long way but you did an amazing job! Happy holidays jim.



Thanks George.  It’s good to hear from you.  I hope you are doing well.  Happy Holidays.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 17, 2022)

My singlebar frame built into gravel klunker with euro 650a wheels. I  believe 1940 Snyder-built diamond frame. No headbadge but @Archie Sturmer perhaps may had Montgomery Ward Hawthorne. Would like more info on bike model and badging if anyone knows. Thx!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> My singlebar frame built into gravel klunker with euro 650a wheels. I  believe 1940 Snyder-built diamond frame. No headbadge but @Archie Sturmer perhaps may had Montgomery Ward Hawthorne. Would like more info on bike model and badging if anyone knows. Thx!
> View attachment 1752860
> 
> View attachment 1752861
> ...



Nice build indeed! But....we're trying to focus on ballooner single bar frames.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 17, 2022)

Here's mine.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 17, 2022)

westfield single bar project


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 17, 2022)

Wards Hawthorne 24” Jr ZEP model. Missing a couple pieces🤣. I’ll build it some day. Hopefully sooner rather than later lol

And although it is a way later Bike and doesn’t exactly fit the time period of the thread, a John Deere camelback I bought because I thought it was neat


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 17, 2022)

37 Scout


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 17, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Wards Hawthorne 24” Jr ZEP model. Missing a couple pieces🤣. I’ll build it some day. Hopefully sooner rather than later lol
> 
> And although it is a way later Bike and doesn’t exactly fit the time period of the thread, a John Deere camelback I bought because I thought it was neat
> 
> ...



I think it's neat.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 17, 2022)

Aero King….


----------

